# fluorecein eye stain



## graybourn (Dec 17, 2008)

What is the procedure code for fluorescein eye stain?  I am stumped.  I have coded this before but I am stumped today.  Please help!


----------



## Rtolosa (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, I hope this helps you can index fluorescein ocular or go to Opthalmoscopy in your CPT Book which is 92225-92260 or Other Specialized Services 92265-92287.


----------

